# New for 2017: Airless Tires



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

hmmm

http://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/storm™-2690-snow-thrower-storm-2690


----------



## velocityboy (Oct 16, 2016)

Airless tires? I'd have called it a revolutionary single sprocket wheel track system.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hey bell bottoms have also made a comeback.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

When they finally manage to design a snowblower with no metal in it, they'll probably call that a "feature" too! :icon-rolleyes:


----------



## caddydaddy (Dec 10, 2014)

I have one of the old Ariens with the airless tires. They are hard as a rock and worn out. Air filled tires sounds good right about now for it!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

My old Gilson...


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

My 1971 Ariens tires probably still have 1971 air inside of them..there is no meaningful disadvantage to a tire with air, either tubeless or with a tube.

generally these airless solid tire designs are far less functional that a regular tire with air.
and yes, its been done on snowblowers since the 1950's, for one reason only: making a cheaper snowblower for the lower-end of the lineup.
but manufacturers always need to put a positive spin on cheaper designs! that's just marketing 101.

Scot


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sscotsman said:


> My 1971 Ariens tires probably still have 1971 air inside of them..there is no meaningful disadvantage to a tire with air, either tubeless or with a tube.
> 
> generally these airless solid tire designs are far less functional that a regular tire with air.
> and yes, its been done on snowblowers since the 1950's, for one reason only: making a cheaper snowblower for the lower-end of the lineup.
> ...


I have to agree in part with this. I can see items such as wheelbarrows and some dollies but for a snowblower I want air filled tires. :2cents:


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

This is a new low for the modern snow blower. 

The "special" airless tires on my generator have major flat spots on them. 

...Not a big deal for a stationary piece, but for something that rolls a lot this could be a disaster!


----------



## ronniedog (Sep 25, 2017)

*Airless tires on the Troy-Bilt Snow Blowers*

New technology "Mars Rover" design airless tires work well. Can not compare them to something on an old snowblower or a generator to be fair!


----------



## unknown1 (Dec 13, 2015)

sscotsman said:


> ... manufacturers always need to put a positive spin on cheaper designs! that's just marketing 101.Scot


Amen to that! 
Grrr... "New improved lightweight engine components for maneuverability" aka "cheap nylon camshafts for improved land-fill disposability" ;-)


----------



## Bob E (Jun 9, 2014)

I like the airless tires on my old MTD snowthrower. Pneumatic tires would probably get better traction, or maybe be less likely to dig holes. With those chains I've never had traction issues, but sometimes when I'm pushing back snow banks the tires will dig into the snow pack high centering the the thrower.
I very much prefer airless tires on anything I don't ride on, one less thing to worry about.


----------

